# 1963 American 24"



## fatbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Pretty darn complete this one is.


----------



## Boris (Oct 21, 2021)

So these came without fenders then?


----------



## phantom (Oct 22, 2021)

Boris said:


> So these came without fenders then?



That's where the _pretty_ comes in.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 22, 2021)

Boris said:


> So these came without fenders then?



I'm sure it was offered with and without fenders. I'm guessing this bike had fenders since a fender bolt is still in the fork.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 26, 2021)

Fenders on all middleweight Schwinn.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Nov 4, 2021)

1965 Girls American. 24 inch sister bike


----------



## fatbike (Nov 4, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Fenders on all middleweight Schwinn.



What do you mean? In chrome? Early 60s late 50s used painted or stainless before the chrome appeared on middleweights I believe.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 4, 2021)

I’m saying that all Schwinn middleweights came with fenders: chrome, stainless, or painted. None left the factory fenderless, as stated previously.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Nov 5, 2021)

Those ALL came with fenders back then.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 5, 2021)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Those ALL came with fenders back then.



Agree, never left fenders less, but many became thou.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 5, 2021)

The first bike that I could call my own was at first fenderless until I mowed enough lawns to buy some fenders out of the Sears catalog.


----------

